# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Prava nezaposlene trudnice

## tamyca

Zanima me da li postoji mogucnost dobitka novcane naknade ako se prijavim na burzu?Imam 15 mj radnog staza,no vec 7 mj nemogu naci posao.

----------


## Lutonjica

nakon poroda imaš pravo na rodiljnu naknadu do navršene prve godine djeteta u iznosu od 1600 kn mjesečno.
na to imaš pravo kao nezaposlena majka i ne trebaš se prijavljivati na burzu.

također, nakon rođenja imaš pravo i na jednokratnu potporu za novorođenče koju tražiš na hzzo.

ovisno i u kojem gradu živiš, postoje i naknade koje daju gradovi, uglavnom jednokratne.

----------


## jelena.O

kad rodiš pa sve do godine dana ( bilo kad kad se sjetiš) imaš pravo na plačenu godinu staža dok ti rodiš ti saznam gdi trebaš točno predati papire.  *Ovo pravo važi za sve nezaposleni i one bez posla!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## ramona007

> kad rodiš pa sve do godine dana ( bilo kad kad se sjetiš) imaš pravo na plačenu godinu staža dok ti rodiš ti saznam gdi trebaš točno predati papire.  *Ovo pravo važi za sve nezaposleni i one bez posla!!!!!!!!!*


imaš o tome na stranicama HZMO

----------


## Kikica1

Moja frendica je dala sporazumni otkaz i nezaposlena je od listopada prosle godine. Prijavljena je na zavodu za zaposljavanje.

U medjuvremenu je ostala trudna i sad je na sto cuda jer posao ovako nece naci a opet bi htjela neku sigurnost za dijete kad se rodi.

Ono sto me zanima je slijedece: netko joj je rekao da zato sto je *dala otkaz* na poslu nece imati pravo na porodiljnu naknadu do godine dana starosti djeteta. Je li to tocno?

----------


## ramona007

Može tražiti porodiljnu naknadu kao majka van sustava rada,ako ima 5 god.prebivalište u Hrvatskoj, zdravstveno osiguranje, i hrv.državljanstvo.

----------


## Trina

A jel još uvijek vrijedi ona da je uvjet za porodiljnu da moraš biti na zavodu za zapošljavanje (javljat se svaki mjesec) toliko i toliko dugo, najviše 30 dana od prestanka radnog odnosa? Ili sad baš svaka nezaposlena mama ima pravo na naknadu, bez obzira na ove gore uvjete?

----------


## ramona007

NE,AKO TRAŽIŠ PORODILJNU NAKNADU KAO MAJKA VAN SUSTAVA RADA,SVE MAJKE IMAJU PRAVO.

----------


## mamma san

> A jel još uvijek vrijedi ona da je uvjet za porodiljnu da moraš biti na zavodu za zapošljavanje (javljat se svaki mjesec) toliko i toliko dugo, najviše 30 dana od prestanka radnog odnosa? Ili sad baš svaka nezaposlena mama ima pravo na naknadu, bez obzira na ove gore uvjete?



najvažniji uvjet za rodiljnu naknadu je zdravstveno osiguranje preko HZZO-a, drugi uvjet je dužina boravka u hrvatskoj. 
Treći uvjet određuje vrstu naknade:
  - ako je zaposlenje: onda rodiljna i roditeljska naknada
  - registrirana nezaposlena osoba (na HZZ): rodiljna i roditeljska pošteda
  - nikakav radni status: rodiljna i roditeljska briga.

O svemu ovom imate članke na portalu, kao i na ovom pdf-u pod nazivom Zakon o rodiljnim i roditeljskim potporama.   :Wink:

----------


## Lutonjica

> netko joj je rekao da zato sto je dala otkaz na poslu nece imati pravo na porodiljnu naknadu do godine dana starosti djeteta. Je li to tocno?


nije

----------


## sanyah

da ne otvaram novu temu, ova je približno ono što mene zanima. naime, nezaposlena sam i prijavljena na burzu od 3. mjeseca ove godine, primam naknadu do 04. 07. od burze. u međuvremenu sam ostala trudna i moram čuvati trudnoću, dakle ne mogu ići raditi. teta na burzi mi je rekla da sad po novom više nemam prava primati naknadu za komplikacije kao nezaposlena trudnica, što se prije moglo. evo želim provjeriti dal je to stvarno tako, ako netko zna odgovor. shvaćam da kad se dijete rodi imam pravo na naknadu, i to se ponavlja na više tema, ali za ovo konkretno nigdje nisam našla odgovor, dakle da li kao nezaposlena trudnica imam pravo do poroda na nekakvu naknadu?

----------


## Zara1

> da li kao nezaposlena trudnica imam pravo do poroda na nekakvu naknadu?


ne

----------


## LedaRi

Sredinom drugog mj. sam sporazumno raskinula ugovor o radu zbog prelaska na novo radno mj. U međuvremenu sam saznala da sam trudna i to naivno prijavila novom poslodavcu. Bez obzira na dogovor nisam dobila taj posao. Prijavila sam se na biro( jednom i poslije vise nisam bila redovna) i na zdravstveno. Zanima me imam li ikakva prava na naknadu kao trudnica ili  barem po rođenju djeteta? I spadam li mozda u roditelje izvan sustava rada?

----------


## Lutonjica

imaš pravo na rodiljnu naknadu od rođenja do 1. godine,  ili preko burze ili kao roditelj van sustava rada.
dakle, sigurno ćeš dobivati naknadu, samo provjeri na osnovu kojeg od ovo dvoje.

----------


## LedaRi

> imaš pravo na rodiljnu naknadu od rođenja do 1. godine,  ili preko burze ili kao roditelj van sustava rada.
> dakle, sigurno ćeš dobivati naknadu, samo provjeri na osnovu kojeg od ovo dvoje.


hvala na odgovoru.
Mozes li mi molim te reci gdje i kome se trebam obratit za info?

----------


## ivarica

LedaRI, bi li o svom iskustvu s poslodavcem pricala za novine?
treba mi hitno info i broj telefona ako hoces

----------


## LedaRi

> LedaRI, bi li o svom iskustvu s poslodavcem pricala za novine?
> treba mi hitno info i broj telefona ako hoces


iskreno nema se sta za reci....nije da su mi dali otkaz...jednostavno me nisu primili unatoc dogovoru.... njihovo pravo...na kraju se ispostavilo da je i bolje tako jer sam prelezala prva tri mjeseca od silnih mucnina... ljuta jesam jer 9 mj. necu primat ni kune a nije lako danas biti bez primanja 9 mj- krediti, minusi i sve ostalo ide nitko te nista ne pita.....al sta je tu je.... glavno da mi je bebica ok...i to je jedino o cemu trenutno brinem....

----------


## lela77

Pozdrav svima!!
Evo kako stvari stoje trudna sam ali i nezaposlena već 3 godine pa me zanima da li mi se uopće isplati da me netko prijavi na neko vrijeme?!
Znam da žena nakon poroda ostvaruje pravo na naknadu od 1600 kuna do djetetove prve godine.

----------


## Lutonjica

takve prijave, osim što su nezakonite, nemaju nikakvog smisla: kao prvo trebaš imati 12 mjeseci neprekinutog radnog staža, a kao drugo, kontrole su vrlo stroge i ako se zaposliš u trudnoći, hzzo ti to neće priznati jer će ti reći da si se nezakonito prijavila samo zbog naknade.
dakle, kad rodiš, imaš pravo narodiljnu naknadu kao nezaposlena i to je zo

----------


## andynoa

> takve prijave, osim što su nezakonite, nemaju nikakvog smisla: kao prvo trebaš imati 12 mjeseci neprekinutog radnog staža, a kao drugo, kontrole su vrlo stroge i ako se zaposliš u trudnoći, hzzo ti to neće priznati jer će ti reći da si se nezakonito prijavila samo zbog naknade.
> dakle, kad rodiš, imaš pravo narodiljnu naknadu kao nezaposlena i to je zo


Evo meni su dali otkaz kada su saznali da sam trudna, nisam ih tužila, već sam otišla na bolovanje, u međuvremenu su me odjavili..

prijavljena sam na HZZOu do danas bila (danas je 28 dana prije termina, te se bolovanje treba zatvoriti i otvoriti porodiljni), te dobivala naknadu od njih 4250 kuna, imala sam 2,5 godine neprekidnog radnog staža, pa su me tražili prosjek plaće zadnjih 6 mjeseci prije bolovanja... (odjavili su me negdje u 10mjesecu firma naravno, a na bolovanje sam otišla u 7 mjesecu)
u ponedjeljak radim odjavu za HZZOa i prijavljujem se na biro kao nezaposlena majka, te mi je obećano da ću prvih 6 mjeseci starosti djeteta dobivati taj prosjek plaće od 6 TKN, a drugih 6 mjeseci naknadu od 2600 kn, pošto sam bila na tom bolovanju s komplikacijama...

*Lutonjica, je li to istina ili?*

----------


## Lutonjica

moj post odnosio se na lelu koja je zadnje 3 godine nezaposlena i želi se negdje prijaviti samo zato da bi dobivala veću naknadu.

to je sasvim drugačija situacija nego ova tvoja u kojoj si dobila otkaz samo zato što si trudna.

----------


## MarijaP

> Evo meni su dali otkaz kada su saznali da sam trudna, nisam ih tužila, već sam otišla na bolovanje, u međuvremenu su me odjavili..
> 
> prijavljena sam na HZZOu do danas bila (danas je 28 dana prije termina, te se bolovanje treba zatvoriti i otvoriti porodiljni), te dobivala naknadu od njih 4250 kuna, imala sam 2,5 godine neprekidnog radnog staža, pa su me tražili prosjek plaće zadnjih 6 mjeseci prije bolovanja... (odjavili su me negdje u 10mjesecu firma naravno, a na bolovanje sam otišla u 7 mjesecu)
> u ponedjeljak radim odjavu za HZZOa i prijavljujem se na biro kao nezaposlena majka, te mi je obećano da ću prvih 6 mjeseci starosti djeteta dobivati taj prosjek plaće od 6 TKN, a drugih 6 mjeseci naknadu od 2600 kn, pošto sam bila na tom bolovanju s komplikacijama...
> 
> *Lutonjica, je li to istina ili?*


Da li si ti nešto potpisala (prekid ugovora i sl) i kad ili ti je istekao ugovor o radu? Točan datum? Kad si se prijavila na hzzo? Na hzz? Točan datum?

Na osnovi čega te je poslodavac odjavio?

Ne može ti nitko ništa obećati. Može samo onako kako zakon kaže, a koliko ja znam, zakon kaže da se s prekidom ugovora gubi pravo na punu naknadu i pada na minimalac - 1663 kn cijelu godinu. + imaš pravo na godinu dana staža. Mislim da si negdje navela da si samohrana majka. Raspitaj se o dječjem doplatku.

Nadam se da nisam dobro razumjela tvoju situaciju i da ćeš ipak dobiti punu naknadu  :Smile:

----------


## andynoa

> Da li si ti nešto potpisala (prekid ugovora i sl) i kad ili ti je istekao ugovor o radu? Točan datum? Kad si se prijavila na hzzo? Na hzz? Točan datum?
> 
> Na osnovi čega te je poslodavac odjavio?
> 
> Ne može ti nitko ništa obećati. Može samo onako kako zakon kaže, a koliko ja znam, zakon kaže da se s prekidom ugovora gubi pravo na punu naknadu i pada na minimalac - 1663 kn cijelu godinu. + imaš pravo na godinu dana staža. Mislim da si negdje navela da si samohrana majka. Raspitaj se o dječjem doplatku.
> 
> Nadam se da nisam dobro razumjela tvoju situaciju i da ćeš ipak dobiti punu naknadu


na bolovanje sam otišla u srpnju, odjavili su me u listopadu...iskrena da ti budem ne znam da li sam šta potpisivala, jedini papir koji imam je neka odluka o otkazu ali tamo nema mog potpisa niti su me tražili da to potpišem..
danas mi je završilo bolovanje s komplikacijama, i dosad sam dobivala naknadu svaki mjesec 4250 kn...
bila sam na HZZOu danas, ali nisu me mogli odjaviti i prijaviti pa će to napraviti u ponedjeljak..
Rekli su i na HZZO i na HZZ da imam pravo zbog tog bolovanja sa komplikacijama na punu naknadu plaće iako sam nezaposlena majka prvih 6 mjeseci, a drugih 6 mjeseci da dobivam 2600 kuna... ne vjerujem da bi bili takvi kenjci i lagali mi za to tolko dugo... vidjet ću još jednom sve u ponedjeljak, pa ću javiti...

----------


## MarijaP

Javi kako je prošlo i sretno!

----------


## andynoa

e da spomenula si da se raspitam o dječjem doplatku... a u kojoj to instituciji? da jesam ponosna samohrana buduća majčica...

----------


## MarijaP

http://www.mirovinsko.hr/default.asp?ID=1288

Mi ne primamo pa ne znam detalje. Mislim da ima više tema o tome.....

----------


## andynoa

> http://www.mirovinsko.hr/default.asp?ID=1288
> 
> Mi ne primamo pa ne znam detalje. Mislim da ima više tema o tome.....


može proučit ću i prosurfati malo.... hvala na savjetu..

----------


## Sunseeker

...pozdrav, zanima me da li se kao nezaposlena trudnica moram nekome javiti, npr. o tome obavijestiti biro ili nekoga, bo... 
...i da li se za naknadu moram javiti prije ili tek kada se dijete rodi?! hvala  :Smile: ...

----------


## bambus99

sunseeker, kao nezaposlena trudnica moras ici svaki misec se redovito javljati na biro. sve dok ne rodis. kad rodis odes  sa svim svojim papirima ( i od djeteta moras poniti prijavu , domovnicu, rodni list..) na zdravstveno osiguranje.tamo odradis svu potrebnu papirologiju, tada oni salju Hzz-u rjesenje o porodiljnoj naknadi i onda sve vise ne moras javljati na biro dok djete ne napuni 1 godinu.  :Smile:

----------


## bambus99

i ja sam se javila svojoj savjetnici na biro, da sam trudna, tako da me nebi u kojem "divnom" slucaju pozvali "mozda" na neki razgovor za posao, jer ako ih odbije 3 puta, brisu te iz evidencije na neki period ne zna tocno na koliko dugo.. tako da je i ona tamo pribiljezila da sam trudnica.
tako je bilo mojoj kumi, ostala trudna, bila na birou, nekoliko je puta zvali na neki razgovor ona rekla da ne moze, nije rekla razlog i izbrisali je... pa je nastala ljuta muka dok se sve to isparavilo, al uspila je sve sredit

----------


## Sunseeker

...puno hvala, i još jedno pitanje, ne znam da li da tu pitam, možda znate... onih cca 2500 kn (niti ne znam od koga se to više dobiva), da li to dobivaju svi bez obzira što sam nezaposlena?!...

----------


## bambus99

ne, mi kao nezaposlene dobivamo 1663 kn.  :Sad:

----------


## Sunseeker

...evo na ovo mislim: http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=171&Show=638
...piše ako je majka nezaposlena to pravo ostvaruje otac, a šta ako je u to vrijeme i otac nezaposlen, ne dobivamo ništa ili ipak dobivamo tih 1663 kn za koje ti govoriš (iako se taj iznos ne spominje nigdje ovdje)...

----------


## bambus99

mm je zaposlen, i ja sam ostvarila to pravo (kao i sve nezaposlene mame kojima muz radi) da dobijem tih famoznih 1663kn. takva je situacije bilo kod nas,
e sad, stvarno ti neznam kako ide kad je i muz nezaposlen

----------


## LedaRi

> ...evo na ovo mislim: http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=171&Show=638
> ...piše ako je majka nezaposlena to pravo ostvaruje otac, a šta ako je u to vrijeme i otac nezaposlen, ne dobivamo ništa ili ipak dobivamo tih 1663 kn za koje ti govoriš (iako se taj iznos ne spominje nigdje ovdje)...


nema veze dali ti muz radi ili ne...to pravo ostvarujes svakako...moj je muz stranac...a ostvarila sam to pravo...ustvari ja se vodim kao majka van sustava rada...i na taj iznos od 1663 kn ima pravo moje dijete od rođenja do navrsene prve godine....

----------


## Sunseeker

...zahvaljujem  :Smile: ...

----------


## bambus99

mislim ipak da nebi nikome pala kruna s glave da nam se ipak to malo poveca,kad svka u ovoj drzavi sebi uzima za svasta, mislim da bi se mnoge nezaposlene mame slozile s menom... al eto, znam da od tog nema nista, al bude mi bar malko lakse kad to bar negdi napisem  :Grin:

----------


## LedaRi

> ...puno hvala, i još jedno pitanje, ne znam da li da tu pitam, možda znate... onih cca 2500 kn (niti ne znam od koga se to više dobiva), da li to dobivaju svi bez obzira što sam nezaposlena?!...


sad sam tek vidjela da si jos imala pitanja...
evo da ti pojasnim...ja sam svjeza :D

kao nezaposlena majka ili kao majka van sustava rada...(razlika je u tome sta kao nezaposlena dobivas naknadu i dok si trudna...ja ju nisam dobila jer sam par tjedana prije nego sam saznala da sam trudna sporazumno raskinula ugovor o radu i tako izgubila to pravo ali po novome upala u majke van sustava rada i stekla pravo da dijete dobiva naknadu)...imas pravo na sljedece:

jednokratnu naknadu od drzave ako imas zdravstveno osiguranje u iznosu od 2360 Kn ako se ne varam...kuna gore dole...dobijes ju nakon sta rodis i dijete prijavis na zdravstveno...meni je bila isplacena u roku od tjedan dana na tekuci....
jednokratnu naknadu od grada u kojem dijete prijavis...ja sam rodila u Dubrovniku ali sam iz Opatije...dijete je tamo prijavljeno i dobila sam naknadu (uvjet je da si HR drzavljanin i da si prijavljena na tu adresu min 5 godina ako se ne varam).Grad Opatija za prvo dijete daje 3000Kn i isplatili su mi u roku od tjedan dana isto na tekuci racun...
mjesecnu naknadu od rođenja do navrsene godine dana djeteta od drzave u iznosu od 1660Kn ja dobivam kao majka van sustava rada i isplacuju mi ju svakog 18-og u mjesecu...

Ako sam nesto zaboravila pitaj...nemrem se sad svega sjetit...ako si dobro informirana...sve ovo obavis za dva sata...toliko je meni trajala procedura oko ispunjavanja i predavanja svih papira...Sretno!

----------


## nellyxy

Ukoliko osoba nije zaposlena a nije se ni u roku prijavila na HZZO, dakle nema zdravstveno, da li kao trudnica ipak ima pravo na zdravstveno osiguranje i po kojoj osnovi?
Nema mogucnosti prijave preko supruga jer on ne zivi u RH.

Hvala

----------


## suzana21

Mene zanima jel imam kakva prava i ako nisam prijavljena na burzu i ako nisam na zdravstveno... I jel ima kakva mogucnost da dobijem zdravstvenu knjizicu i dopunsku karticu jer sam u 5 mj trudnoce i sad me to jako muci.... Hitno mi je

----------


## nellyxy

Samo podizem temu. Zna li tko odgovor?

----------


## cappy

Evo čitam vas, pa da provjerim da li sam sve pohvatala. Radi se o trudnici koja je završila školovanje , trudna je, zdravstveno osigurana preko oca, namjerava se prijaviti na hzzo te će nakon poroda imati pravo na naknadu godinu dana( jer uvjete o prebivalištu i državljanstvu ima ). Budući da do sad nije bila prijavljena na burzi, da li bi se sad trebala prijaviti iz bilo kojeg razloga ?

----------


## mamma san

Cappy, što se tiče prijave na burzu, trudnicu uputi na ovaj link http://www.hzz.hr/default.aspx?id=3837

Za ostvarivanje prava na rodiljnu naknadu bitan je status zdravstveno osigurane osobe kod HZZO-a. Kako ne bi izgubila pravo na zdravstveno osiguranje, uputi je na ove stranice: http://www.hzzo-net.hr/03_01_01.php

----------


## tina07

imam jedno pitanje pa ako bi mi netko mogao pomoći bila bih mu zahvalna. ovako, redovan sam student i trudna sam 3 mjeseca. faks sam svakako zanemarila pa bi sad upisala izvanredno godinu i prijavila se na hzzz, zanima me da li ja onda imam pravo na porodiljnu naknadu nakon rođenja djeteta i da li bi mi i zdravstveno osiguranje bilo preko zavoda jer sad mi je preko faksa. čula sam da moras najmanje 6 mjeseci biti na zavodu prijavljena ali mene interesira da li se to odnosi na redovne studente koji se nakon prekida fakulteta prijave? hvala unaprijed

----------


## Rivendell

Mislim da ti je bolje ostati na faksu prijavljena, imaš pravo na naknadu. Mislim da je čak ista lova u pitanju. Proguglaj malo. Evo jedan link http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=173&Show=924

Mislim da preko burze moraš imat neki radni staž da bi primala naknadu, a moraš se i javljati, svaki mjesec ići tamo...

----------


## Rivendell

Evo ti link za nezaposlene, piše ti i o završetku školovanja i prelasku na burzu http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=173&Show=1461

----------


## Smokvica.

> nakon poroda imaš pravo na rodiljnu naknadu do navršene prve godine djeteta u iznosu od 1600 kn mjesečno.
> na to imaš pravo kao nezaposlena majka i ne trebaš se prijavljivati na burzu.
> 
> također, nakon rođenja imaš pravo i na jednokratnu potporu za novorođenče koju tražiš na hzzo.
> 
> ovisno i u kojem gradu živiš, postoje i naknade koje daju gradovi, uglavnom jednokratne.


Lutonjice, ili bilo ko drugi ko je upućen u zakon na snazi..
Jel još uvijek vrijedi ovo da kao majka van sustava rada, odnosno, nezaposlena majka koja nije na burzi, imam pravo na godinu dana naknadae od hzzo-a u visini od 1660kn?

Na ovom linku što je Rivendell postavila stoji da treba bit godinu dana na burzi, al to je članak iz 2007..

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

smokvice, svaka majka ima pravo na rodiljnu naknadu (uz uvjet hrvatskoga prebivalista)

----------


## Smokvica.

Fala Ivarice na brzom odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

sad os trebas saznati KAKo to ostvariti, postoji procedura, ali ja je ne znam

----------


## Vilma Kremenko

Pozdrav!mama sam 3 djece i koristim,kao nezaposlena pravo na porodiljnu do približno 3.godine najmlađe bebe.Do danas sam imala pravo na 1 godinu staža preko mirovinskog(mala danas ima rođendan).Moje pitanje je dali se moram od danas ponovno prijaviti na Zavod za zapošljavanje ako koristim 3 godine porodiljnog s obzirom da mi je ovaj staž od države istekao?

----------


## mucasta666

Pozdrav nova sma trudnica brojim 6 mladih tjedana..i problemi pocinju prije tjedan dana. Imam radnog staza 2 godine i godinu i pol sam trazila posao i bila na burzi bez prava na naknadu. Prije tjedan dana napokon dobila job a dan prije saznala da sam trudna. Naravno nisam nista rekla poslodavcu jer znam kako bi zavrsilo.
Danas sam potpisala ugovor na 3 mjeseca. istekom tog ugovora biti cu trudna vec 4 mjeseca i nadam se da ce mi produziti pa im naknadno reci...Ima li to smisla, jer ja dobivam ista time sto radim tih 6 mjeseci? Sumnjam da ce mi produziti ugovor kada im kazem...znam da imam pravo na naknadu nakon rođenja djeteta...al sta je sa npr.komplikacijama jel mogu otici na njih ? Bilo koja informacija bi bila vise nego dobrodosla. Situacija je frkovita, novaca nimalo, al bebu ne dam.

----------


## tom

ovako djevojka ostala trudna uzeli se ja radim ona nezaposlena
na burzi rada je normalno i ima zdravstveno osiguranje 
koliko sam skuzio ima pravo na naknadu tek kad rodi ?
mogla bi se recimo zaposlit na 4 mjeseca i radit pa da ode na recimo na neki porodiljni dopust da dobiva barem jos koju naknadu do rodenja djeteta jel to placa hzzo ili?

----------


## bambus99

tom,  po novom zakonu se mora imati najmanje 9 mj radnog staza u komadu da bi se ostvarila ikakva prava, tj, da dobiva koju kunu dok ne rodi. uglavnom, to n pali vise, nazalost. i da , kada rodi imati ce do djetetove 1 godine porodiljnu naknadu koja ce iznosit 1663 kn

----------


## bambus99

tom,&nbsp; po novom zakonu se mora imati najmanje 9 mj radnog staza u komadu da bi se ostvarila ikakva prava, tj, da dobiva koju kunu dok ne rodi. uglavnom, to n pali vise, nazalost. i da , kada rodi imati ce do djetetove 1 godine porodiljnu naknadu koja ce iznosit 1663 kn

----------


## iviv18

znaci ak imam 6 mjeseci radnog staza i prijavim jos 4 mjeseca sa prekidom od par dana,nemam pravo kao zaposlena majka na porodiljni?

----------


## Yvanna

> Pozdrav nova sma trudnica brojim 6 mladih tjedana..i problemi pocinju prije tjedan dana. Imam radnog staza 2 godine i godinu i pol sam trazila posao i bila na burzi bez prava na naknadu. Prije tjedan dana napokon dobila job a dan prije saznala da sam trudna. Naravno nisam nista rekla poslodavcu jer znam kako bi zavrsilo.
> Danas sam potpisala ugovor na 3 mjeseca. istekom tog ugovora biti cu trudna vec 4 mjeseca i nadam se da ce mi produziti pa im naknadno reci...Ima li to smisla, jer ja dobivam ista time sto radim tih 6 mjeseci? Sumnjam da ce mi produziti ugovor kada im kazem...znam da imam pravo na naknadu nakon rođenja djeteta...al sta je sa npr.komplikacijama jel mogu otici na njih ? Bilo koja informacija bi bila vise nego dobrodosla. Situacija je frkovita, novaca nimalo, al bebu ne dam.


Ja sam bila trudna sa slabim krvarenjem..oko 5 tjedana..i poslao me dr na komplikacije i mirovanje..isto sam imala ugovor na 3 mjeseca..a tad kad sam otišla na komplikacije,radila sam u toj firmi malo manje od mjesec dana..samo te traži Hzzo da im dostaviš prosjek plaće u zadnjih 6 mjeseci..Naravno,moje je sve bilo 0,00 kn,ali sam s tim imala pravo na minimalnu naknadu za komplikacije oko 800 i nešto kuna.. a 45 dana prije rođenja,do godine dana djeteta,imaš 1660 kn..Zato,nemoraš odraditi sva 3 mjeseca,kako je navedeno u ugovoru..

----------


## tkonjuh

pozdrav cure  :Smile: 

citam ja i citam sve ove postove i zakone i skroz naljecem na razllicite informacije i sad sam se totaln izgubila u svemu i nesta ne znam.

zanima me sljedece -na HZZO nisam prijavljena vec 2,5 godine, odnosno od kada je djetesce napunilo godinu dana od tada nisam trazila posao i bila sam s njim doma dakle nezaposlena sam sve ove godine i ne javljam se na zavod.
Ono sto me zanima je sljedece- dali ako sada ostanem trudna i prijavim se na zavod i na njemu se redovito prijavljujem 9 mj, odnosno do poroda, dali imam pravo na porodiljnu od 1600 kn?

neki kazu da imam pravo prijavljivala se ili ne na zavod, neki kazu da nemam pravo i da moram biti prijavljena minimalno 12 mj, a neki pak kazu da moram biti prijavljena minimalno 9 mj ??

sad pak nista neznam, a hitno mi treba info....dali isi na zavod i prijaviti se sto prije jer planiramo bebu (jos ovaj mjesec :D ) ili sto?
treba mi ta naknada...
hvala cure  :Kiss:

----------


## tkonjuh

ispravak netocnog navoda :D 
na HZZ nisam prijavljena 2,5 godine  :Wink:

----------


## Lutonjica

na porodiljnu od 1600 kuna ima pravo svaka majka koja je hrvatska državljanka i zdravstveno je osigurana, bez obzira je li zaposlena ili nezaposlena, je li prijavljena na burzu ili nije.

nisam uspjela shvatiti da li ti nisi zdravstveno osigurana, ili nisi prijavljena na burzu, ili oboje?

jer ako jesi zdravstveno osigurana, imaš pravo na naknadu

----------


## tkonjuh

hvala Lutonjica  :Smile:  sve sam provjerila na burzi!

ali na burzi nisam bila prijavljena 2,5 god, a bunilo me to sto za neku foru od te "neke" naknade moram biti prijavljena min 12 mj. pa sam se tu malo prepala, ali sve sam sada skuzila :D

zdravstveno sam osigurana tako da sve stima  !

----------


## iviv18

znaci ak sam radila 6 mjeseci i sad dobila otkaz mogu se negdje prijavit jos ta tri mjeseca i iman pravo kao zaposlena na porodiljni dopust

----------


## mucasta666

Pitanje je jednostavno...imam pravo na iznos komplikacija od 831,50 kn dokle god su otvorene komplikacije neovisno dal mi produze ugovor ili ne.
Ali onaj dan kada mi zatvore komplikacije gubim i tih 831.50 kn? Sve do poroda?
Da li barem imam pravo na soc pomoc? Jer muz ne radi, ja necu moci. Nemamo apsolutno nista prepisano na nas.
A ne znam kako bi trebali przivjeti do poroda... :Sad:

----------


## ivana zg

> na porodiljnu od 1600 kuna ima pravo svaka majka koja je hrvatska državljanka i zdravstveno je osigurana, bez obzira je li zaposlena ili nezaposlena, je li prijavljena na burzu ili nije.
> 
> nisam uspjela shvatiti da li ti nisi zdravstveno osigurana, ili nisi prijavljena na burzu, ili oboje?
> 
> jer ako jesi zdravstveno osigurana, imaš pravo na naknadu


je li ovo još uvijek vrijedi?


*Zanima me po novom ako je trudnica nezaposlena i nije na burzi na osnovu čega ima pravo na porodiljni i kako ga ostvaruje? 


*I još nešto.... za 6mjeseci osoba mora roditi, što ako nova vlast donese, (promjeni dosadašnji zakon o nezaposlenim majkama i porodiljnom)  zakon da nezaposlene majke koje nisu na burzi nemaju pravo na porodiljni do 1 godine života-mogu li ga retroaktivno primjeniti na osobe koje su ostale trudne prije toga zakona a rodit će kad novi zakon bude na snazi? 

Što ako nema ni zdravstveno i nije na burzi?

_Po novom koliko osoba mora biti zaposlena da bi kao zaposlena majka primala porodiljni, 6 ili 12 mjeseci?
_
Što s osobom koja je bila na burzi, zakasnila se prijavit jer nije bila u mogućnosti, rekli su joj da se ponovno može prijaviti tek u 3 mjesecu 2012 na burzu, a ona je ostala trudna- izlazi li burza u slučaju trudnoće ,trudnicama u susret?!


Hitno-zahvaljujem!

----------


## MarijaP

Majke van sustava rada - po toj osnovi.

Treba imati zdravstveno i min 5 god državljanstvo.  

Po trenutačnom zakonu, burza nema veze s naknadom za majke van sustava rada.

----------


## ivana zg

Hvala puno...a kome po rođenju ona podnosi zahtjev za porodiljni HZZo-u ili? je li takvim majkama-van sustava rada ide staž tih godinu dana (predpostavljam da ne)

----------


## ivana zg

http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/zakoni/06_03.pdf  izmjene zakona 2011






> VI. PRAVO RODITELJA IZVAN SUSTAVA RADAČlanak 31.(1) Majka izvan sustava rada iz članka 7. stavka 1. točke 6. ovoga Zakona ima pravo na novčanu pomoćtijekom rodiljne i roditeljske brige o novorođenom djetetu.(2) Pod rodiljnom brigom o djetetu iz stavka 1. ovog članka podrazumijeva se razdoblje od rođenja djetetado navršenoga 6. mjeseca života djeteta, a pod roditeljskom brigom razdoblje od 6. mjeseca do navršene 1.godine života djeteta, za prvo i drugo rođeno dijete ili do navršene 3. godine života djeteta kod rođenjablizanaca, trećeg i svakoga sljedećeg djeteta.(3) Majka iz stavka 1. ovoga članka, nakon 42. dana od dana rođenja djeteta, radi zaposlenja ilisamozaposlenja, može prekinuti korištenje prava na rodiljnu ili roditeljsku brigu o djetetu, pri čemu otacdjeteta, koji je u istom radnopravnom statusu kao i majka djeteta, ima pravo na korištenje preostalog dijelaneiskorištenog prava na rodiljnu brigu o djetetu, uz majčinu pisanu suglasnost.(4) Majka iz stavka 1. ovoga članka, nakon 42. dana od dana rođenja djeteta, može radi zaposlenja ilisamozaposlenja prekinuti korištenje prava na rodiljnu ili roditeljsku brigu o djetetu te započeti ili nastavitikoristiti preostali dio roditeljske brige o djetetu do navršene 1. odnosno 3. godine života djeteta ako jeprovela na radu najmanje 9 mjeseci neprekidno prije mjeseca u kojem namjerava započeti koristitipreostali dio pripadajućeg prava, kao zaposleni roditelj ili samozaposleni roditelj pod uvjetima iz ovogaZakona.(5) Majka iz stavka 4. ovoga članka koja na radu nije provela najmanje 9 mjeseci prije mjeseca u kojemnamjerava započeti koristiti preostali dio neiskorištene roditeljske brige o djetetu iz razloga što joj jeprestao radni odnos ili je prestala obavljati djelatnost iz članka 6. točke 2. ovoga Zakona, a na radu jeprovela najmanje 3 mjeseca neprekidno, ima pravo nastaviti korištenje preostalog dijela prava naroditeljsku brigu o djetetu, kao roditelj izvan sustava rada ako i dalje ispunjava uvjete iz članka 32. ovogaZakona.(6) Majka iz stavka 4. i 5. ovoga članka ima pravo koristiti preostali dio neiskorištene roditeljske brige odjetetu pod uvjetom da pravo na roditeljsku brigu o djetetu nije prenijela na drugog roditelja u smislustavka 3. ovoga članka.Članak 32.(1) Majka izvan sustava rada može ostvariti pravo s osnove rodilje i roditeljske brige o djetetu iz članka31. stavka 1. i 2. ovoga Zakona pod uvjetom da na dan rođenja djeteta ispunjava sljedeće uvjete:– da je hrvatska državljanka ili strankinja s odobrenim stalnim boravkom u Republici Hrvatskoj,– da ima neprekidno prebivalište ili stalni boravak u Republici Hrvatskoj u trajanju od najmanje 5 godina,– da je zdravstveno osigurana prema propisima o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju.(2) Iznimno, majka izvan sustava rada, koja u tijeku korištenja prava na novčanu pomoć tijekom rodiljne iroditeljske brige o novorođenom djetetu završi redovito školovanje ili pohađanje sveučilišnog ili stručnogstudija ili joj obveze redovitog školovanja ili pohađanje sveučilišnog i stručnog studija miruju ili prekineredovito školovanje, pohađanje sveučilišnog ili stručnog studija, zadržava pravo korištenja priznatog pravado roka propisanog za njegovo korištenje, ako se u roku od 30 dana od dana prekida ili završetkaredovitog školovanja ili pohađanja sveučilišnog studija prijavila u evidenciju nezaposlenih osoba kodHrvatskog zavoda za zapošljavanje.(3) Majka iz stavka 1. ovoga članka koja izgubi status u obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju, a nije u rokuod 30 dana stekla novi status osigurane osobe kod Zavoda, gubi pravo na korištenje prava iz stavka 1.ovoga članka.Članak 33.(1) Novčana pomoć iz članka 31. stavka 1. ovoga Zakona iznosi 50% proračunske osnovice mjesečno.(2) Majka izvan sustava rada pravo na novčanu pomoć iz stavka 1. ovoga članka može ostvariti počevšiod dana rođenja djeteta.(3) Majka izvan sustava rada, za slučaj smrti djeteta, ostvaruje pravo na novčanu pomoć iz stavka 1.ovoga članka još tri mjeseca od mjeseca u kojem je nastupila smrt djeteta


http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/obvezno..._potporama.pdf

----------


## MarijaP

Za naknadu - hzzo
za staž - mirovinsko - ima pravo na godinu dana staža

----------


## ivana zg

hvala punooooo

----------


## ivana zg

http://www.trebam-informaciju.net/in...teljski-dopust


evo ovdje ima sve, i dokumenti i zakoni skraćeno...ako je ovo novija informacija onda znači da prije odlaska na porodiljni morate imati najmanje 12mjeseci neprekidnog radnog odnosa ili je to još uvijek 6mje? :Sad:

----------


## jelena.O

ivana jel to nekaja novo ???

----------


## Kosjenka

> http://www.trebam-informaciju.net/in...teljski-dopust
> 
> 
> evo ovdje ima sve, i dokumenti i zakoni skraćeno...ako je ovo novija informacija onda znači da prije odlaska na porodiljni morate imati najmanje 12mjeseci neprekidnog radnog odnosa ili je to još uvijek 6mje?


priej cca 18 mjeseci jedna moja prijateljica se zaposlila taman kada je ostala trudna, relativno rano je otišla na održavanje pa su ju poslali na neku komisiju koja je odobrila naknadu, održavanje trudnoće ili kako god da se zvalo. Uglavnom bila je na održavanju trudnoće, plaću je dobivala direktno od hzzoa, prosjek plaće su joj izračunali po dobivenim plaćama. 
Tak da svakako bi trebalo otići i pitati na hzzo

----------


## Zvjezdica

bok! ja sam tu nova (nisam još trudna)ali se radi na tome  :Smile: 
nezaposlena sam skoro 12mj i sad cula sam ako si na burzi prijavljen 12mj ili više da možeš otvoriti komplikacije i do poroda primaš nekih cca 800kn i nešto a nakon poroda 1663kn.
jel je to tak?? puno sam toga pročitala i stvarno više neznam kaj je a kaj nije

----------


## Zvjezdica

bok! imam jedno pitanjce (nisam još trudna,ali se radi na tome)  :Smile:  na burzi sam skoro 12mj i sad cula sam da moraš biti prijavljen na burzi max 12mj da bi uz komplikacije mogla primati prije poroda 800kn i nešto,a nakon poroda 1663kn.. pa mene zanima jel to istina kaj pričaju? cula sam puno toga pa više neznam kaj je a kaj nije
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## mamma san

zvjezdica, pravo na bolovanje imaš samo ako si zaposlena (bolovanje je u stvari pošteda od rada zbog bolesti ili stanja). 

pretpostavljam da se u ovom slučaju radi o isplati nakande za nezaposlene. više o naknadi za nezaposlene imaš ovdje http://www.hzz.hr/default.aspx?id=4075

----------


## babyboys

imam i ja pitanje., budući su poprilično velike šanse da mi se ugovor koji imam do 15.04. neće produljiti, da li ja kao nezaposlena trudnica rodiljnu naknadu za treće dijete imam pravo samo do godine dana djeteta ili ipak do tri godine kao i zaposlene majke?

----------


## Boxica

> imam i ja pitanje., budući su poprilično velike šanse da mi se ugovor koji imam do 15.04. neće produljiti, da li ja kao nezaposlena trudnica rodiljnu naknadu za treće dijete imam pravo samo do godine dana djeteta ili ipak do tri godine kao i zaposlene majke?


imaš pravo na tri godine bez obzira što si nezaposlena jer se radi o trećem djetetu, ali neznam kako i gdje to rješavaš
od prvog do trećeg rođendana naknada ti je 1663,00 kn

----------


## nya

ja imam malo cudno pitanje,zapravo sam i sama zbunjena...imam zdravstvenu iskaznicu...sa kojom sam bila i primljena u bolnicu,ležala tamo 7 dana,kod dokt idem normalno...međutim ja pojma nemam preko cega sam osigurana...nezaposlena trudinca sam,na biro sam se bila prijavila davno,nisam išla na one razg jer sam radila svo vrijeme na crno...zdravstvena mi ej prije par god došla doma poštom,ali ja se uopce ne sijecam odakle,kako,ni šta...a na zdr ne piše datum isteka ni ništa...znaci mislim da sam osigurana ali neznam kako ako nisam nigdje zaposlena nit sam bila na birou...zna li netko možda nešto o tome? gdje i kome da se obratim i dal da se uopce obratim,jer valjda bi u bolnici primijetili da nešto ne valja sa zdravstvenom...i danas sam zvala zdravstveno da pitam kako ide sa naknadom,žena mi je rekla da se netrebam prijavljivati na biro,nego kad se bebač rodi sa papirom dođem tamo na zdr-socijalno i počnem dobivat naknadu od 1660kn...to je to? molim vas ako mi itko može odg jer je previše informacija i više neznam koga da slušam...

----------


## annamarija1512

dobar dan zanima me dali imam pravo na porodiljnu naknadu iako sam bila studentica do 9 mj, prestankom ssam se prijavila na na hzz gdje sam bila prijavljena 6 mj i zapocela pripravnicki staz. unaprijed hvala

----------


## babyboys

može li papuire za otvaranje komplikacija na HZZO predati i mm, ili moram baš ja osobno?

----------


## Boxica

> može li papuire za otvaranje komplikacija na HZZO predati i mm, ili moram baš ja osobno?


može i muž

----------


## Lutonjica

> dobar dan zanima me dali imam pravo na porodiljnu naknadu iako sam bila studentica do 9 mj, prestankom ssam se prijavila na na hzz gdje sam bila prijavljena 6 mj i zapocela pripravnicki staz. unaprijed hvala


da, imaš pravo
svaka majka državljanka rh unazad 5 godina. koja ima zdravstveno osiguranje, ima pravo na porodiljnu naknadu, svejedno je li studentica, nezaposlena, domaćica, ili zaposlena

----------


## maja.zd

bok! 
ako mi može pomoći neko ko zna,jučer sam saznala da sam trudna  :Smile:  ali trenutno sam nezaposlena,i primam naknadu sa biro jer sam u 10 mj ostala bez posla,inače imam više od 2ipo godine radnog staža...e sad,postoji li mogucnost da se zaposlim, radim 2,3mj i onda odem na komplikacije...koliko je to sad rigorozno??
ako iko zna ili je napravio nešto slično nek se javi..pozdrav

----------


## ekoi

Koliko dugo imaš pravo na naknadu sa zavoda za zapošljavanje? Možda ako imaš pravo na naknadu do poroda, nakon poroda ćeš ionako ostvariti pravo na porodiljnu naknadu bez obzira što si nezaposlena i ići će ti godinu dana staž, na teret države.
..............................

----------


## mishekica

> ...imam zdravstvenu iskaznicu...sa kojom sam bila i primljena u bolnicu,ležala tamo 7 dana,kod dokt idem normalno...međutim ja pojma nemam preko cega sam osigurana...


Ne znam odgovore na sva tvoja pitanja, osim na ovo. Zapravo, *mislim* da znam.  :Smile: 
Prije 3-4 godine zdravstveno se osiguranje odijelilo od HZZ-a. Prije si se morala prijaviti na burzu da bi, recimo, nakon završenog školovanja imala pravo na to. Sad SVI imaju pravo na zdravstveno osiguranje. Ako radiš, plaća poslodavac. Ako ne radiš, država. To je napravljeno zato što se masa ljudi prijavljivala na burzu samo zbog zdravstvenog, a neposredno prije ulaska u EU bitno je smanjiti broj nezaposlenih na sve moguće načine, jelte.

Još ću jednom naglasiti - ovako je sigurno bilo prije 3 godine. Je li i ovog časa tako, ne znam, ali nisam u zadnje vrijeme čula za neke promjene.

----------


## ekoi

I do nedavno, bio je sistem da si dobivao novu zdravstvenu iskaznicu svaki put kada bi promjenio poslodavca ili promjenio status iz zaposlenog u nezaposlen i obrnuto. Sada svi imamo zdravstvenu iskaznicu koja je stalno ista i kod nas u džepu, a prilikom promjene statusa i poslodavca samo se prijavi na HZZO putem ispunjavanja formulara. Ako dobiješ otkaz, ro za prijavu statusa je još uvijek mjesec dana, ja mislim, to nisam sigurna, ali zdravstvena iskaznica ostaje ista, to znam.

----------


## maja.zd

hvala na odgovoru,ali na naknadu imam pravo samo 4 mjeseca,a za 2 sam već dobila,znači još dva mjeseca..kada bi se  zaposlila na istu plaću kao što sam i imala do sad (nije nešto velika),tako da kad odem na komplikacije dobivam određeni postotak (ne znam koliki),a kad rodim prvih 6 mj punu plaću na koju sam bila prijavljena...jel to tako ide,molim da me ispravite ako znate?!
.......................

----------


## Zara1

> hvala na odgovoru,ali na naknadu imam pravo samo 4 mjeseca,a za 2 sam već dobila,znači još dva mjeseca..kada bi se zaposlila na istu plaću kao što sam i imala do sad (nije nešto velika),tako da kad odem na komplikacije dobivam određeni postotak (ne znam koliki),a kad rodim prvih 6 mj punu plaću na koju sam bila prijavljena...jel to tako ide,molim da me ispravite ako znate?!
> ..............................


Fiktivno se zaposliti zbog naknade nije ok.
A za ostvarivanje pune plaće na porodiljnom treba imati 12 mjeseci staža neprekinuto.

----------


## mamma san

Na početku, MajaZd, dobro nam došla!

Molila bih te da prije svega pročitaš pravila na ovom forumu i podforumu a koja, između ostalog, propisuju da nisu dozvoljeni upiti kao i niti odgovori kojim bi se kršili propisi. Naime, mi kao Udruga smo vrlo aktivni na području borbe i realizacije prava trudnica, roditelja i djece. 

Dakle, svi tvoji postovi su prilagođeni na način da dobiješ okvirni odgovor, samo radi toga što su prvi. 

Uglavnom, Zara1 ti je dala nepotpunu informaciju, te ti stoga dajem potpunu.

Fiktivno zapošljavanje je strogo zabranjeno zakonima i upravo zbog fiktivnog zapošaljavanja u prethodnim godinama, veliki broj trudnica i majki ima velikog problema u realizaciji svojih prava. Naime, kod odlaska na bolovanje uslijed komplikacija u trudnoći, ili otvaranja rodiljnog dopusta, ako je majka/trudnica radila svega 2-3 (možda i više) mjeseca, HZZO najčešće tretira takve ugovore kao fiktivne (bez obzria i ako nisu) te ih raskida pozivajuće se na odredbe Zakona o obveznim odnosima kako je posloprimac znao da je "poslovno nesposoban" kad je potpisivao ugovor o radu te ga raskida. Trudnica bi se morala prijaviti kao nezaposlena osoba te dalje ostvaruje pravo kao nezaposelna osoba ili osoba izvan sustava rada. 

Nadalje, ako do ove činidbe od strane HZZOa i ne bi došlo, bitno je da znaš da bi ostvarila pravo na naknadu za komlikacije u trudnoći obračunatu sukladno visini plaće, moraš do dana prije otvaranja bolovanja, imati 12 mjeseci neprekidnog staža s osnova rada ILI 18 mjeseci u prekidima u zadnje 2 godine. 
Također, moraš imati isplaćene BAREM 2 plaće ali u 6 mjeseci koji prethode kalendarskom mjesecu u kojem otvaraš bolovanje - što znači da bi tek u četvrtom kalendarskom mjesecu od početka rada osoba mogla otići na bolovanje a kako bi joj naknada bila obračunata s osnove plaće. 

Neispunjavanjem ovih uvjeta naknada za bolovanje iznosi 831 kunu.

I na kraju, koliko god mi htjeli, otvaranje bolovanja uslijed komplikacija u trudnoći je u nadležnosti liječnika / ginekologa, a ne nas i naših želja.

----------


## kristina_zg

Mene zanima samo jedno...ukoliko nezaposlena majka rodi treće dijete, znamo da ima pravo na porodiljni u trajanju od 3 godine, prima li čitavo to vrijeme minimalni iznos (cca 1663,00 kn) 
hvala

----------


## Beti3

> Mene zanima samo jedno...ukoliko nezaposlena majka rodi treće dijete, znamo da ima pravo na porodiljni u trajanju od 3 godine, prima li čitavo to vrijeme minimalni iznos (cca 1663,00 kn) 
> hvala


Da. Ako se nešto ne izmijeni u budućnosti.

----------


## kristina_zg

hvala Beti..

----------


## njokica

> iskreno nema se sta za reci....nije da su mi dali otkaz...jednostavno me nisu primili unatoc dogovoru... njihovo pravo...na kraju se ispostavilo da je i bolje tako jer sam prelezala prva tri mjeseca od silnih mucnina... ljuta jesam jer 9 mj. necu primat ni kune a nije lako danas biti bez primanja 9 mj- krediti, minusi i sve ostalo ide nitko te nista ne pita.....al sta je tu je.... glavno da mi je bebica ok...i to je jedino o cemu trenutno brinem....


Baš mi je žao da ti je tako ispalo  :Sad:  Ja sam u radnom odnosu na određeno, i već mi je dojadilo što, od 2007. (otkad sam diplomirala) nisam uspjela potpisati stalni radni odnos. Rodila se u međuvremenu jedna beba, a sad će i druga  :Yes: , a ja nemam ugovor na neodređeno (dobro je da imam i na određeno). I ja sam dobila vrlo neukusnu i nedopustivu bukvicu zbog svoje trudnoće od nadređene osobe, ali strasti su se smirile, radni odnos imam i imat ću i pravo na bolovanje, i na porodiljni dopust prvih 6 mjeseci.

----------


## geceta

Nezaposlena trudnica na burzi, ne prima naknadu, ima li pravo na kakvu i kako do nje?

----------


## Boxica

> Nezaposlena trudnica na burzi, ne prima naknadu, ima li pravo na kakvu i kako do nje?


ništa dok ne rodi, onda će dobivati 1663,00 kn + ako će imati pravo na DD

----------


## geceta

tnx, Boxica, tak sam si i mislila. Onda se prijavljuje na HZZO jelda? nema vise to veze s HZZ?

----------


## Boxica

> tnx, Boxica, tak sam si i mislila. Onda se prijavljuje na HZZO jelda? nema vise to veze s HZZ?


mislim da tek kad rodi, onda nosi papire na HZZO, ali neka provjeri još

----------


## marina77

pozdrav svima,
nova sam ovdje pa me zanima planiram ostati trudna ali i idem na razgovor za posao... u slučaju da se zaposlim i kroz mjeseca dana saznam da sam trudna šta onda... ??

----------


## marina77

pozdrav,
nova sam i imam pitanje, planiramo ostati suprug i ja trudni, ali idem na jedan razgovor za posao i u slučaju da dobijem posao i za mjesec dana saznam da sam ostala trudna, kakva imam ili nemam prava? sada sam na birou 10 mjeseci, a radni staž samo 1 godinu

----------


## micek7

Bok cure...nedavno sam ostala bez posla i sad sam prijavljena na burzi,imam 7god.neprekidnog radnog staza i primat cu naknadu sa burze,planiramo bebu dragi i ja pa me zanima dal imam kakvih prava na naknadu ako otvorim komplikacije......

----------


## Boxica

> Bok cure...nedavno sam ostala bez posla i sad sam prijavljena na burzi,imam 7god.neprekidnog radnog staza i primat cu naknadu sa burze,planiramo bebu dragi i ja pa me zanima dal imam kakvih prava na naknadu ako otvorim komplikacije......


ne možeš otvoriti komplikacije kao nezaposlena...
to je bolovanje koje otvaraju samo zaposlene osobe...

ovako možeš dobivati naknadu s burze dok ne rodiš, onda počinješ dobivati rodiljni+roditeljski 1.663,00 (za to vrijeme se stopira naknada s burze) i nakon što ti roditeljki istekne ponovo tražiš naknadu dok ne nađeš novi posao

----------


## Mo Cassino

Bok!....nisam baš čitala do kraja ovdje postove nego prvu stranicu i imam nekoliko pitanja,neznam dali su već postavljana.Neplanirano mi se desila trudnoća ali odlučili smo zadržati.Trenutno još riješavam maturu te sam stoga zaokupljena njome pa ne stižem baš gledati na netu previše o svojim pravima.Pošto sam pred 2 tjedna završila školu,zanima me što bi ja mogla napraviti da dobijem određenu naknadu?Moj partner radi u obiteljskom kafiću ali se ne navodi kao zaposlenik i uz to se bavi stočarstvom te će se sada raspitati može li prijaviti tu djelatnost.Ja sam planirala ići odrađivati staž samo trebala bi par savjeta za to jer staž mi je godinu dana obavezan a usred staža imam termin za porođaj ako sada odem.Neznam dali ću izgubiti mogućnost plaćenog staža budem li pričekala porod i godinu dana nakon toga počela ga odrađivati.Uglavnom zanima me sve što bi trebala znati jer ni sama neznam gdje bi pitala ni što.Znam da se moram prijaviti na biro ali dalje nemam pojma...zato bi molila svih sa malo dobre volje i puno vremena ako bi mi napisali pokoju korisnu informaciju.hvala svima unaprijed!  :Heart:

----------


## GaB

Bok cure,imam par pitanja,a pošto u Poreču su tete na šalterima HZZO-a i sl. "jako ljubazne" morat ću se vama obratiti za savjet,iskustva i sl...Ovako trudnica sam na početku 6.mjeseca trudnoće,termin poroda je 21.12.2013.Situacija je ta da sam prošle godine radila 7,a ove godine ću (zaključno sa 1.10.) raditi 3 mjeseca,znači sve skupa 10 mjeseci u 2 godine...e sad moje pitanje je dali kao trudnica imam pravo na novčanu naknadu sa HZZ-a do otvaranja porodiljnog ako je prošli radni odnos(u trajanju od potrebnih 7 mjeseci)završio mojim otkazom te nisam imala pravo na naknadu tj dali mi se i tih 7 mjeseci spaja sa ovih 3 da bi ostvarila ovaj put pravo na naknadu?
Nadam se da ste uspjele razumijeti situaciju koju sam pokušala objasniti i da će mi makar netko moći dati ako ne točan odgovor makar savjet ili slično iskustvo.Hvala unaprijed  :Smile:

----------


## Gabiriela&Anđela 8O

dobila sam 3 djete dali netko zna koliko cu se dugo vodit kao nezaposlena na zavodu

----------


## Beti3

Gabrijela, uopće nije bitno koliko ćeš se voditi kao nezaposlena. Zavod za zapošljavanje sada zanemari, ne treba ti.

Da li si predala zahtjeve na Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje za otvaranje porodiljnog dopusta. To moraš napraviti u roku od 30 dana od poroda da bi naknadu dobivala od dana poroda. Ako napraviš nakon 30 dana, tada ćeš naknadu dobivati od dana predaje zahtjeva. Novac ćeš dobivati sve dok to treće dijete ne napuni 3. godine. Imaš pravo upisati porodiljni dopust kao radni staž, ali za to ne trebaš žuriti, bilo kad tokom porođajnog.
Nakon 6 mjeseci porodiljnog dopusta , otvoriti ćeš roditeljski do 3. rođendana .

Da li si dobila od HZZOa naknadu za opremu djeteta i od grada u kojem si prijavljena da živiš, naknadu za rođenje djeteta?

----------


## luna2

pozdrav svim curama imam pitanje,mene ce sefica prijaviti sa 1.12 ili 15.12 pa me zanima dali bi imala neka prava tipa bolovanja ili cuvanja trudnoce ako bi ostala trudna u narednih par mjeseci,ako da koliko?

----------


## marijakr

Pitanje!
25.07.2011 sam rodila kao nezaposlena,25.07.2012 sam pocela raditi i 21.01.2013 sam otvorila komplikacije u trudnoci a rodila sam 26.09.2013. 21.09.2014 mi prestaje porodinji i dobit cu otkaz. Kolko imam pravo na naknadu od hzzoa i u kojem iznosu?

----------


## anabeg

Ovako, nakon što mi je druga kćer navršila godinu dana i nakon što sam prestala dobivati porodiljnu naknadu nisam se prijavila na burzu rada. Zdravstveno osiguranje imam kao nezaposlena osoba. Sad sam treći put trudna, da li se do poroda moram prijaviti na burzu ili ne? svejedno mogu imati naknadu do djetetove 3 godine?

----------


## jelena.O

je porodiljski ti je do 3 godine starosti djeteta s lovom od 1600 kn cijelo vrijeme ako si nezaposlena

----------

